# Lights with a generator???



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Any advice or experience with...? I used to bow fish quite a bit, and Im about to get back into it. Usually ran my lights from a battery. Question being, this time when I set up my lights, i want to use a generator to run them. Would this be too loud and scare fish off? I wouldnt think so since flounding is done with an air motor, but I could be wrong... Any insight..? Thanks


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a Honda EU2000, that thing is so quiet you could easily hold a conversation with it next to you.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I have to HONDA EU2000 ,realy quiet generator,but i use for fishing on the bank.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have gigged many flounder out of my boat with a honda 3000 in my boat.. it doesnt seen to bother them.. I went to Academy and went to the gym section and picked up a couple of packs of the padding the sell to go under your weights. I then cut that to fit the bottom section of the boat where I set my generator. I run 6 500 watt halogens with it and it doesn't vibrate very bad. I will send some pics to you when I can I am offshore right now on a rig. If I am gigging by myself I built a cover to go over it to muffle the exhaust away from me. Hope this helps if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys. Gonna give it try.. will let know how it turns out


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Generator noise means nothing to bowfishing....I have used a Generac 4000XL for years and they are NOT quiet. Also we shoot out of airboats a lot and none of them are quiet. The generator is really up to you. However, I do agree that Honda generators are the best there is and if you are trolling it is much nicer to have a quiet generator rather than a loud one but only because its easier on your ears...the fish do not care.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got a Honda 2000, awesome for Crappie Fishing.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

The fish we shoot, don't give a dang about noise.


----------

